# User login "Remember Me" problem with IE7???



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am having a problem with the "Remember Me" option for user login info with IE7.

It was working fine on my laptop but I updated to SP1 (Vista Home Premium) and it caused a problem with my Windows firewall so I had to do a clean install of the OS last week. Since the clean install the user "Remember Me" has not worked. I have checked the "remember me" box and when I get the pop up on some sites asking do you want it to remember you and I click yes and it will not work.

Any thought/idea's how to fix this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like cookies are disabled.
Check your IE Settings for this.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Any thought/idea's how to fix this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


use firefox?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> Sounds like cookies are disabled.
> Check your IE Settings for this.


I know I am going to sound like an idiot but where do I find this. I can't find it any where.

Thanks


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Start Button -> Control Panel -> Internet Options -> Privacy Tab -> Advanced


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mike - I was having the same problem a few weeks ago and it all of a sudden just went away. I use IE6 at work, 7 at home and Firefox on the laptop, and they all gave the same issue.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> Start Button -> Control Panel -> Internet Options -> Privacy Tab -> Advanced


Ok, I was there before and just checked again and I don't see any option to enable or disable cookies.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Mike - I was having the same problem a few weeks ago and it all of a sudden just went away. I use IE6 at work, 7 at home and Firefox on the laptop, and they all gave the same issue.


Ok, thanks. I will keep trying to figure out the problem but if I can't hopefully it will fix itself.

My desktop and other laptops are still working fine, it is just this one.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In the meantime you might want to try Firefox and see if you have the same problem. It's an easy install and won't mess your system up if you remove it later.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In the meantime you might want to try Firefox and see if you have the same problem. It's an easy install and won't mess your system up if you remove it later.


I did use Firefox a couple of years ago and a few sites I had problems with so I stop using it. I am sure the problems are fixed by now but I really like IE7 because of the tabs.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Ok, I was there before and just checked again and I don't see any option to enable or disable cookies.


You can manually add dbstalk.com to the sites list in the privacy tab as well. Click on "Sites" and then type in dbstalk.com and "Allow"

This is for IE 6, by the way - I don't recall IE7 since that one's at home.... I'm sure it's similar.

Firefox has tabbed browsing as well.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> I did use Firefox a couple of years ago and a few sites I had problems with so I stop using it. I am sure the problems are fixed by now but I really like IE7 because of the tabs.


Firefox has tabs too. Try the latest version and see how it works out for you now. I also have the problem with IE and just getting logged onto the site with it. With IE just use dbstalk.com w/o the www.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Mike - I was having the same problem a few weeks ago and it all of a sudden just went away. I use IE6 at work, 7 at home and Firefox on the laptop, and they all gave the same issue.


If your referring to the problem on 2/21/08, that was a problem with the DBSTalk servers and it was fixed later that day.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=120544



BMoreRavens said:


> Ok, I was there before and just checked again and I don't see any option to enable or disable cookies.


If your still using Windows Firewall, I don't think there's a setting for cookies so forget about this post.

But if you did switch to another firewall software and/or a 3rd party internet security software, then check it's settings to make sure cookies are enabled.

Is it safe to assume you already installed all the critical updates for that new O/S install? Because if not, maybe that's why it's acting flakey.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> If your referring to the problem on 2/21/08, that was a problem with the DBSTalk servers and it was fixed later that day.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=120544


Feels like it was more recent than that, but days just melt into one another so it's entirely possible.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> If your still using Windows Firewall, I don't think there's a setting for cookies so forget about this post.
> 
> Yes I am using Windows firewall.
> 
> ...


Answer are in blue.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Clear your cookies and temp files in IE Settings.
Maybe that will kick it in the butt.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> Clear your cookies and temp files in IE Settings.
> Maybe that will kick it in the butt.


I did try that before and I just tried it again but still no luck.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

What version of AVG?

Freeware AVG Anti-Virus 8.0?
Payware AVG Internet Security 8.0?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> What version of AVG?
> 
> Freeware AVG Anti-Virus 8.0?
> Payware AVG Internet Security 8.0?


The free 7.5.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Very very strange.

I've used IE7 since it first came out like a year ago or so and never seen this problem, but I use WinXP, not Vista.

And I too use the freeware AVG Anti-Virus 7.5 version with Windows Firewall.

Try what tcusta00 said in post #11.
Add dbstalk.com manually (override) in the privacy tab of IE settings.
See if that helps.

Only other thing that remotely makes sense to me is maybe changing this setting:

Start Button -> IE Options -> General Tab -> Browsing History -> Settings -> Check for newer versions of stored pages -> "Every Time I Visit the Webpage" (instead of the default of "automatic").


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh, and one other stupid idea...
Like Bill Gates motto says...

"If at first it doesn't succeed, reboot reboot again"


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> Try what tcusta00 said in post #11.
> Add dbstalk.com manually (override) in the privacy tab of IE settings.
> See if that helps.


I did try this but nothing.



Supervolcano said:


> Oh, and one other stupid idea...
> Like Bill Gates motto says...
> 
> "If at first it doesn't succeed, reboot reboot again"


I have tried this one a few times and still nothing.

Anyway I am sure you have better things to do than trying to figure this out. I do really appreciate your help and everyones help.

I guess I will just wait for some Windows updates and hopefully one of them will fix the problem or I will just have to keep typing user names into everything  .


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mike, it's the people at this site who owe you for all your support.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

BMoreRavens, sorry bud, but I'm stumped.

All I can say is if all your forums are acting like this, then I'm pretty sure the problem is cookie related somehow.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got to echo Stuart's sentiments. I think the help that's provided by so many veterans around here certainly trumps 10 minutes of troubleshooting a computer issue. 

One last thing to try, maybe... uninstall and reinstall IE?


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

if there is a check in the "delete temp internet files when browser is closed"
under the advanced tab (near the bottom) in internet options...try unchecking
then restart ie7.... or your 3rd party internet security software may be set to
delete cookies & temp internet files within its settings also


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I've got to echo Stuart's sentiments. I think the help that's provided by so many veterans around here certainly trumps 10 minutes of troubleshooting a computer issue.
> 
> One last thing to try, maybe... uninstall and reinstall IE?


i don't think it is possible to uninstall/reinstall ie7 within vista....

but you can try the system file check....right click on command prompt(programs-accessories) run as administrator...
when that window opens where the cursor is flashing type sfc /scannow this will take a few minutes & you may
get a prompt to insert you vista setup disc...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Mike, it's the people at this site who owe you for all your support.





tcusta00 said:


> I've got to echo Stuart's sentiments. I think the help that's provided by so many veterans around here certainly trumps 10 minutes of troubleshooting a computer issue.
> 
> One last thing to try, maybe... uninstall and reinstall IE?


Thanks guys and I completely agree there are a lot of great members here that are always willing to help anyone they can. I am just glad I am able to do my part and help people from time to time.


----------

